# Duck acting drunk and wobbly.



## Kyle Kroeck

We have 2 khaki ducks. A male and female. The female is nesting but she shares it with chickens and turkeys, so they all have their little “breaks”. today when we went out, we noticed she was acting a little weird. All wobbly and unstable. And first we thought she was injured. So we picked her up and checked her over. She seemed fine. So now we are clueless as to why she would be acting like this. We have never had a duck with a problem like this. I’ve looked online and found out that this could be because of seizures? I don’t know, I need some help.


----------



## Southern by choice

Probably a thiamine deficiency. Injectable thiamine is worth a shot. No pun intended.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon

Kyle Kroeck said:


> We have 2 khaki ducks. A male and female. The female is nesting but she shares it with chickens and turkeys, so they all have their little “breaks”. today when we went out, we noticed she was acting a little weird. All wobbly and unstable. And first we thought she was injured. So we picked her up and checked her over. She seemed fine. So now we are clueless as to why she would be acting like this. We have never had a duck with a problem like this. I’ve looked online and found out that this could be because of seizures? I don’t know, I need some help.




So, what happened?  Did she get over it????


----------



## Kyle Kroeck

She is still alive, but she is still the same. I also forgot to mention that when we approach her, she hisses at us (as if she was siting on a nest) very weird for her to do. I’m sure she’ll love, but I need to rid her of this wobbly ness.


----------



## Southern by choice

Did you give any thiamine?


----------



## Kyle Kroeck

Yes, along with a plentiful amount of vitamins mixed in with her water. Is it possible it could be an ear infection.


----------



## Southern by choice

I found this chart- it may be helpful.... does the rubber leg symptom sound plausible? 

http://www.majesticwaterfowl.org/diagnostic chart.htm


----------



## Kyle Kroeck

I looked at it, and it sounds like what she’s got, but doesn’t seem like she has any of the suggested problems are the ones she has. I’m sure she’ll live. She can eat and drink she can flap her wings fine, it’s just the walking. Along with the weird hissing when approached. I guess we’ll have to wait it out. Thanks for the help everyone. I’ll post if she gets better.


----------



## Southern by choice

Kyle Kroeck said:


> I looked at it, and it sounds like what she’s got, but doesn’t seem like she has any of the suggested problems are the ones she has. I’m sure she’ll live. She can eat and drink she can flap her wings fine, it’s just the walking. Along with the weird hissing when approached. I guess we’ll have to wait it out. Thanks for the help everyone. I’ll post if she gets better.



You may want to check with your state vet school , they may have some answers. 
Often, if you put your region (state location) others can give referrals.


----------

